# Lake Missaukee Walleyes



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

johnnie555 said:


> So you were mad that you were at 5 ft??? And not 10, 15? Well I know several people that do very well fishing for walleye all winter that never fish any deeper than 8ft. all winter long in that same area. It's why they call it fishing! If ya want a sure thing meijer sells walleye and perch fillets ya know.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I tried that and that doesn't work!
When I got home my wife saw the packages and said you were'nt fishing!
She may be only 5 ft tall and 95 lbs but when she gets P.O. dude look out.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Scout 2 said:


> Was looking for the red X painted on the ice and a sign saying fish here.:lol:


Was i sapose to leave that out there?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

boomer_x7 said:


> Was i sapose to leave that out there?


 I told you not to leave you junk on the ice:lol:


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess its my fault guys..... Scout told me not to leave stuff on the ice..... I thought i was just being a good sportsman making shure it kept clean....


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

Blah blah shut up already, way to ruin every thread. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Boomer you got the wrong spot. You should have went to the X with the circle around it


----------



## WHACK'EM & STACK'EM (Feb 20, 2010)

Fished it yesterday 2 til dark 15ft of water 1 crappie and 2 missed flags pretty slow.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Was there a lot of people out there?


----------



## mag 7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Did any one read the post about the guy that made the trip from sw MI never fished the lake before talk to Mattie then went out drilled his first hole and came up with only the head of his power auger pin fell out shaft at bottom of lake. went back to Mattie he did not try to sell the guy a new auger he and a neighbor went out to the lake and rigged up something and got the guys auger shaft back (no charge) does that sound like the type of person that would give out false info he is trying to build a business not tear it down DUH


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Matt is an ok guy. I think from talking to him many times I think he would help anyone out. People have to remember that his info usuaally is second hand and was true for the day that it happened. Fishing is just that you should have been here yesterday. I hope Matt stays around for a long time.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

WHACK'EM & STACK'EM said:


> Fished it yesterday 2 til dark 15ft of water 1 crappie and 2 missed flags pretty slow.


Its been horrably slow since that front moved in... Went from seing 20-30 pike to less than 10. Even the wittle dinks wouldnt bite when i was out.


----------



## tip up spy (Jan 10, 2012)

Patience is a virtue! Was out from 7am till 6pm yesterday. My brother and I drove 3 hours again to Lake Missaukee Saturday afternoon. We got up there at about 7pm. It was dark out but we wanted to see if we could get a nice late night fish. That was a failed plan. That morning after a great nights rest at the Lakeview Motel(very clean) we stopped back at Bait Shop North at 6am. Matt, gave us a "spot" on the East shore to check out and even let me borrow his Vexilar FL-20! We made out way out, set the traps and started jigging. Early morning we only got 1 bass hand jigging. Next thing you know, Matt shows up on his sled. He told us to try to move slightly Northwest to find shallower water. Once we moved we were finding fish in holes but they had lock jaw. We moved our tip ups and within minutes we had flags. We got a slew of small pike and bass. Hand jigging we got a couple perch, a gill, a nice largemouth, and 3 misses that we have no idea what they were. During the day Matt, his girlfriend that I kept calling the wrong name, her son, Matt's friend, Brad and his son who loved fishing more than all of us came and spent the day. At 4, Brad and his son were packing up. Every time they pulled a flag out of the water one of my flags would go. On his last tip up, he pulls it out of the water, gets on his sled and I have a flag! Walleye! Yesterday was by far the most fun I have ever had out on the ice. The company was amazing and the fishing in the end was pretty good.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Healyhardwood said:


> Fished hard all day 1-12-12 on Lk. Missaukee. I was given quite a pep talk by the bait shop owner and had great expectations. We caught 3 bass and 4 pike all day long. The bait shop owner sold us a map and 20.00 in bait and pinpointed some key areas on our map. There was only one problem. Where the "guide" sent us didn't correlate at all with what we found upon cutting many holes, checking with my FL- 20, and covering tons of water. So beware if you go and get this bogus info. We were told 240 yards out. Well we tried there and cut and checked over half a mile out. His distances and landmarks are very much off. I don't doubt someone caught some walleye and reported this to him but don't get all excited and buy a bunch of bait only to be very disappointed. Good luck!


What an idiot.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

tip up spy said:


> Patience is a virtue! Was out from 7am till 6pm yesterday. My brother and I drove 3 hours again to Lake Missaukee Saturday afternoon. We got up there at about 7pm. It was dark out but we wanted to see if we could get a nice late night fish. That was a failed plan. That morning after a great nights rest at the Lakeview Motel(very clean) we stopped back at Bait Shop North at 6am. Matt, gave us a "spot" on the East shore to check out and even let me borrow his Vexilar FL-20! We made out way out, set the traps and started jigging. Early morning we only got 1 bass hand jigging. Next thing you know, Matt shows up on his sled. He told us to try to move slightly Northwest to find shallower water. Once we moved we were finding fish in holes but they had lock jaw. We moved our tip ups and within minutes we had flags. We got a slew of small pike and bass. Hand jigging we got a couple perch, a gill, a nice largemouth, and 3 misses that we have no idea what they were. During the day Matt, his girlfriend that I kept calling the wrong name, her son, Matt's friend, Brad and his son who loved fishing more than all of us came and spent the day. At 4, Brad and his son were packing up. Every time they pulled a flag out of the water one of my flags would go. On his last tip up, he pulls it out of the water, gets on his sled and I have a flag! Walleye! Yesterday was by far the most fun I have ever had out on the ice. The company was amazing and the fishing in the end was pretty good.


I think we were fishing just to the south of you, 2 yellow quads 3 shantys. We got a few small hammer handle pike, couple crappies as well but not much. Marked a bunch of fish but were very tight lipped. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Its common knowledge that the access at Green Road gets alot of attention. The structure for sure is spotty and the pike/bluegill fishing can be really good at times. The east end towards town has great walleye structure in my opinion....humps, flats surrounded by deep water, sharp breaks, and lots of gravel and sand. I'm heading that way Saturday may just stop in and introduce myself to Matt. He sounds like a nice enough guy and I am going to need some bait anyway. I don't have a problem supporting "the little or new guy". I've been in plenty of baitshops and know the advise you get has to be somewhat accurate! In the end when you hit the ice you have to FIND the fish yourself!


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

So how much ice is there now at that end of the lake. Between Green Rd and the East End? Quads and sleds running around?


----------



## tip up spy (Jan 10, 2012)

skamaniac said:


> So how much ice is there now at that end of the lake. Between Green Rd and the East End? Quads and sleds running around?


Quads and sleds all over the entire lake.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Wasn't trying to make anyone mad. I didn't doubt that the walleye spot existed. I was merely saying it wasn't a short 240 yards from the boat ramp as the bait shop owner did. I have also located a much more detailed map of the lake since. It shows the holes and structure where I believe the bait shop owner was talking about. Wasn't out to bad mouth the guy, just trying to save people from heading up there and talking to him only to go where he said and wonder where in the heck is this guy talking about. If u go there get a good map and bring your machine or expect to walk a mile or more when it's all said and done. Good luck!


----------

